# Pune - India



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Copyright cncity


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Copyright de knuvertjes









Copyright Darkhorses


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Copyright darkhorses




































Copyright rajivking


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Poona is a great city.


----------



## Le magnifique (Apr 15, 2010)

WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call me: 8055526990 (Do not abuse)


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cross post -



KuwarOnline said:


> Infosys Technologies Ltd.
> 
> cc geodesictechniques.com





darkhorses said:


> Agakhamn Palace
> cc-khushroo(panoramio)
> 
> 
> cc-leuleu





cncity said:


> copyright - ravi karandeekar





cncity said:


> copyright - Ravi Karandeekar
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pune*


Pune市街散歩 (10) by Kuruman, on Flickr



Sharad Pawar International School. Charoli Budruk,Taluka Haveli,Via Lohegaon, Pune-412105 - Dr. D. Y. Patil Knowledge City - near Park Springs - 2 BHK - 3 BHK Flats - Lohegaon Gram Panchayat - Dhanori - Pune by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice photos....thanks.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*pune*


Good Morning Pune ! by Anoop Negi, on Flickr



cncity said:


> All rights reserved by Digital Degenerate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Suncity said:


> ^^
> 
> I found a similar pic a couple of days ago. can some forumer in Pune take a photo like this for a ssc banner?
> 
> photo copyright Think.DJ





cncity said:


> copyright - Kumar Builders


cross posting SSC India


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Persistent Systems Limited, Plot No. 39, Phase 1, Rajiv Gandhi Information Technology Park, Hinjewadi, Pune - 411 057 - On Sunday Afternoon by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


Tower 2-3 & SEZ from a 3 BHK Sample Flat in Tower 1 at Paranjape Schemes' Blue Ridge, Hinjewadi Phase 1, Pune by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Paranjape Schemes' Blue Ridge SEZ at Hinjewadi Phase 1, Pune by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


Offices of Accenture at Paranjape Schemes' Blue Ridge SEZ, Hinjewadi Phase 1, Pune by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

SEZ, Tower 1- 4 & Slim-Fit B1 & 2 in Paranjape Schemes' Blue Ridge, Hinjewadi Phase 1, Pune by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


Paranjape Schemes' Blue Ridge SEZ at Hinjewadi Phase 1, Pune by Ravi Karandeekar, on Flickr


----------

